

"She loves me, she loves me not", Obfuscated C (1990) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.ioccc.org/1990/westley.c

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In response to the Black Perl: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1089420>

------
imurray
More information: <http://www.ioccc.org/1990/westley.hint>

------
Groxx
Wesley is definitely my favorite obfuscated code thus far. Amazing job.

As imurray posted, the .hint file is useful. Descriptive, and contains
compiling notes (would've solved ajross' problem).

------
ajross
Doesn't build with gcc 4.4.1 as shipped by Ubuntu.

~~~
ArnoldLayne
search and replace the 1s to 1. gcc -o westley westley.c.

I had to run ./westley 5 some stuff

where 5 is a random number. Without the two additional arguments I get a
segfault.

~~~
sp332
If you're having trouble with formatting, look at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc> . Actually, you should probably read
all the FAQ's (link at the bottom of the page), you'll get more out of the
site that way.

